# datsun laurel 200L pic's



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

that's datsun.......... 
this 200L from bahrain.




























280 engine










sory for bad pic's......


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn thats clean from what i can tell 

nice


----------



## tin-bsr (Aug 9, 2010)

I live in Vietnam, I had a Nissan Laurel in 1983, i would like to find informations to repair Laurel which is not commom used in Vietnam. Help me, friends, 

Repair manual for Laurel? Please, share with me....


----------

